# Wheel Sensors - ABS Repair Take 4



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I just dropped off my car to have the rear wheel sensors replaced. I have been asking BMW to check for any scraped wires leading to the wheel sensor/abs/dsc control units since the beginning. They do not want to go this route and instead have opted to replace my DSC Control Module and now the Rear Wheel Sensors. I'm hoping, since this is my fourth time back for this problem, that everything will be fixed.

I know about the lemon law and I really don't want to invoke it. I think, if after this repair, the problem persists, then I will be asking my lawyer at work to draft a nice terse letter to BMW asking for immediate resolution.

Let's hope they get it right this time around. 

I'll let you guys know the status tomorrow night when I pick up the car.

Loaner is a 2001 325i auto.

For those of you that do not remember the original problem, here are my last threads:

1st.

2nd.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Talked with the service manager yesterday. They installed new wheel sensors and they said the ABS lights are STILL coming on . . . big surprise. At least they found this out while the car was still at the dealership. So I again told them I thought that it was a bare wire and they finally conceded and said that's what they thought. So on Friday they are going to look for the bad wire and replace it.

I'll post again on Friday.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Good luck!


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *Talked with the service manager yesterday. They installed new wheel sensors and they said the ABS lights are STILL coming on . . . big surprise. At least they found this out while the car was still at the dealership. So I again told them I thought that it was a bare wire and they finally conceded and said that's what they thought. So on Friday they are going to look for the bad wire and replace it.
> 
> I'll post again on Friday. *


Look on the bright side - in this heat, at least the problem is not the A/C!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Zaphod said:


> *
> 
> Look on the bright side - in this heat, at least the problem is not the A/C!  *


This is a good thing! 

I'll be happy once this thing is fixed. It's been like this since the second week that I owed the car. I can't wait for the day where I can drive the car and not have to worry about the ABS/DSC going off and screwing up. After this, the car will be perfect again. :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Zaphod said:


> *
> 
> Look on the bright side - in this heat, at least the problem is not the A/C!  *


I honestly don't mean to hijack here, but the a/c in my house quit again Wednesday night. We've had issues with an unfindable leak all summer. The HVAC place comes out and fills it up with whatever refridgerent they use these days (for free because they know that there's a leak, but they can't find it). Wife called and said that they found the leak this morning...estimate is $1,100 or so to fix. She's on the phone with the home warranty company now...the ones that dragged their feet halfway through the winter about getting our heater fixed. Ugh.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey Ack, how's the steering on the 325?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Light, to say the least. The car doesn't have SP so it's handling isn't as crisp. The light steering doens't help the feel either. I miss my car. :bawling: The car doesn't have lumbar support either and the auto is killing me. I keep using my left foot and not finding the third pedal.


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *Light, to say the least. The car doesn't have SP so it's handling isn't as crisp. The light steering doens't help the feel either. I miss my car. :bawling: The car doesn't have lumbar support either and the auto is killing me. I keep using my left foot and not finding the third pedal. *


Just make sure you don't hit the brake. Yup, did that once in a previous car.

:yikes: doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Zaphod said:


> *
> 
> Just make sure you don't hit the brake. Yup, did that once in a previous car.
> 
> :yikes: doesn't even begin to describe it. *


:yikes: !!! :angel:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I stopped by the dealership to find out the status of the car. They can't figure it out. They've been load testing the wires all day and haven't found anything yet.  They need to keep my car at least until Monday. If they can't find out what's wrong then, I will have to wait 1-2 weeks to bring the car in. This is when the tech specialist is in-town. 

I asked them if they could just replace the wiring, but they said they can't just go replacing things without knowing exactly what's wrong with the car. This is funny since they've replaced two other things so far and that didn't work.

Update again on Monday. . .


----------



## bmwsfca (Jun 30, 2002)

*Do keep us posted*

Ackster, noticed that your ride has a good lookin' sound system. Just make sure you haven't cut into any of the factory wiring.

Knowing what the factory guys are instructed to do, don't be surprised if they come back stating that the sound system is causing the electrical problems with the brakes.

If the BMW boys are like other service industry folks, the dealership is reviewed based on parts used per serial number.
That's probably the reason why they told you they couldn't go out and replace a bunch of parts.

I would suggest that you be there when the "factory" guy comes around to diagnose the problem.

Good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Do keep us posted*



bmwsfca said:


> *Ackster, noticed that your ride has a good lookin' sound system. Just make sure you haven't cut into any of the factory wiring.
> 
> Knowing what the factory guys are instructed to do, don't be surprised if they come back stating that the sound system is causing the electrical problems with the brakes.*


Others have brought this up. The good news is that these problems started prior to the system being installed. The first time I brought the car in for this problem was only one week into owning the car.

Just to make sure, I spoke with the installer about whether they tapped/cut into any of the existing wiring harnesses. They told me that they ran their own wiring for everything. The only thing they had to tap into was the battery. The shops owner has bought three cars through my dealership and he had custom installs in every one of them. He told me that they never gave him a hard time with anything.

Truth is, the dealership has been really cool about the install. They have never brought it up when it came to this problem.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Update - Monday July 8th*

My dealership just called to give me the status on the car.

They said that they were waiting for a call from BMW to tell them what to do next. They said there is a communication error between the DSC Control Module and the Wheel Sensors. They finished load testing the wires and they couldn't find any problems. I asked if the wires were dry, could the load test be positive (since no grounding is occuring). They just said that since the car is dry and the car is still acting up, the load test should be correct. I still don't really understand this diagnostic. Hopefully the BMW techs will be able to help out the dealership to get this problem resolved.

The car will be staying in the shop at least one more day. Almost a full week now without my car. I'm getting depressed.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Update - July 9th*

I just spoke with my dealership and they are replacing the DSC pump module. The part arrives tomorrow so, if all goes well, this will fix the problem. I told them to hose the wheels down and whip the back end around to make sure everything is fine. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

You may have posted this somewhere else, but why the "name" change?

By the way, I am really sorry to hear about your problems with this. I sincerely hope it gets resolved to 100% Satisfaction.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *You may have posted this somewhere else, but why the "name" change?
> 
> By the way, I am really sorry to hear about your problems with this. I sincerely hope it gets resolved to 100% Satisfaction. *


Thanks for the support. :thumbup:

About the name change, my friends out here have always known me as Ack, but lots of times that name is taken on websites, etc. I got into a habit of using Ackster but it started wearing on me. :dunno: Truth is, some of my friends call me Ack-Ack, Ack-Attack, Ackman . . .


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*July 11th - Update*

The part didn't come in.  Oh well. One more day shouldn't kill me. Besides, I'm having fun beating on the loaner.  j/k


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: July 11th - Update*



Ack said:


> *Besides, I'm having fun beating on the loaner.  j/k *


I wouldn't complain, unless you're missing your PS2.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: July 11th - Update*



Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> I wouldn't complain, unless you're missing your PS2.  *


GT3 isn't as much fun in my house. It's always a good challenge to try to drive my car, and any of the cars in the game, at the same time.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*July 11th - Update*

Part is still not in. . . aaaggghhh :banghead: :banghead:

I hope the car is fixed tomorrow. I want to detail and drive her before this weekend.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: July 11th - Update*



Ack said:


> *
> 
> GT3 isn't as much fun in my house. It's always a good challenge to try to drive my car, and any of the cars in the game, at the same time.   *


And I thought I was a road hazard!


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

*Sure they exhuasted this but...*

...when my car was in for service a while back, Inspection I, they broke one of my wheel sensors. I had to wait for the part and when I got the car back the light was still lit on the dash. After waiting over a week for it to turn off, I took it back in. I guess they neglected to "reset" the computer. I am sure your issue is muh more complex, just my $0.02 - you never know!

Best of luck! My sweet girl got an entire new braking system today!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Sure they exhuasted this but...*



325xi-SteelGray said:


> *...when my car was in for service a while back, Inspection I, they broke one of my wheel sensors. I had to wait for the part and when I got the car back the light was still lit on the dash. After waiting over a week for it to turn off, I took it back in. I guess they neglected to "reset" the computer. I am sure your issue is muh more complex, just my $0.02 - you never know!
> 
> Best of luck! My sweet girl got an entire new braking system today! *


Thanks! 

My dealership did the same thing with my car the last time the car was in the shop. They forgot to reset the stupid computer after installing the DSC control module. :banghead: Too bad this didn't solve my problem. I'm sure they'll get it right . . . eventually. 

What was up with your brakes?


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

When I would brake, especially hard, my steering wheel would do the "shimmy shake" real bad. I am not totally sure what all they did to it (their computers were down and I had already been waiting quite a while so the paperwork will be mailed to me) but from what they said I got all new brakes - pads, rotors, and some control arm parts. My car has 34k miles on it so this time, I was able to cash in on the right side of the warranty! In all honesty, it scares me to hold this out of warranty...

One of the strange things is that I generally allow the engine to do most of the braking by down shifting so I am not sure why the bakes would go bad, so soon.:dunno:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

325xi-SteelGray said:


> *When I would brake, especially hard, my steering wheel would do the "shimmy shake" real bad. I am not totally sure what all they did to it (their computers were down and I had already been waiting quite a while so the paperwork will be mailed to me) but from what they said I got all new brakes - pads, rotors, and some control arm parts. My car has 34k miles on it so this time, I was able to cash in on the right side of the warranty! In all honesty, it scares me to hold this out of warranty...
> 
> One of the strange things is that I generally allow the engine to do most of the braking by down shifting so I am not sure why the bakes would go bad, so soon.:dunno: *


The shimmy was def. your rotors that were probably badly warped.

Were these your first set of new pads? With my Chevy, I was lucky to get 10-15K miles on a pair of pads. Then again, the way I drive. . . I do mostly engine braking too. If these are your original pads, I feel that I'd be lucky to go this long.

Your car is a 2001 and already has 34K miles? I thought I drove a lot.


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

I am not sure if these were the first set of pads or not. My 2001 330ci is a June '00 production car. (I got the steering retrofit a couple months ago - wow!!!!) I bought it used back in March with 28k. I traded in my 2001 325xi with 34k because I made some mistakes when I ordered the car. My biggest mistake was auto transmission - urghhh - and to think I paid money to have that!!!! I do drive quite a bit though!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

325xi-SteelGray said:


> *I am not sure if these were the first set of pads or not. My 2001 330ci is a June '00 production car. (I got the steering retrofit a couple months ago - wow!!!!) I bought it used back in March with 28k. I traded in my 2001 325xi with 34k because I made some mistakes when I ordered the car. My biggest mistake was auto transmission - urghhh - and to think I paid money to have that!!!! I do drive quite a bit though! *


Probably the second set. It's possible the rotors might have started warping before you got the car.

I hear you about the auto thing. I hate them. I will hopefully never buy another auto again.

6k miles in a few months, that's not too bad.


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

Tell me this, I had my 30k Inspection I a couple of months ago as well as the car went through the inspection to be a BMW certified car. If the rotors were warped, do you think they should have found it then? Of would they have warped in the last 5k?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

If you had the Inspection I, then they should've picked up on the fact that the rotors were warped. Do you remember any shimmying prior to the inspection?

It usually doesn't take very long to warp rotors, if you brake hard constantly. Relating to my crappy Chevy, I could warp the rotors in a few k miles. This is odd though if you primarily use engine braking. The warping is caused by the rotors heating up/cooling down rapidly. Do you do any auto-x?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Control arm problems feel like warped rotors also.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*July 12th - Update*

I just spoke with my service manager and the car is all set. They replaced the DSC pump module and I guess it took them six hours for the whole install. They took the car out and it seems to be working ok. I'll know better after I wash the car later tonight/tomorrow if it's fixed for good. . . man, I hope so!!

My CF trim didn't come in today. It's still in Illinois and should probably be here on Monday or Tuesday at the latest.

I can't wait to start driving my car again. The loaner :thumbdwn:


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

Yes, they also replaced the brush control arm or something like that. Funny thing is that I had the same control arm part (I think, no paperwork as their computer was down) replaced May 14th. At that time the steering column was squeaky when making a slow turn, like into a parking spot. I think there was a recall and it was a "kit." The technician stated he used a "kit" again this time. Hopefully the car stays healthy this time! 

Thanks!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Four days and absolutely no problems!!  The DSC is finally doing what is was made to do and no funny ABS problems. It's actually kind of strange to not have an issue pop up with this system. Going nine weeks with intermittent problems has made me expect something to pop up. Now I can finally enjoy the car the way I should have been since picking it up. The car is much more enjoyable to drive.


----------



## J. Kidd (Dec 26, 2001)

*Glad to hear everything is working.*

(Fingers crossed)

Hope it stays that way. I've been following your saga for a while - glad to hear its finally been fixed. Its good to hear how your dealer kept at it and didn't really jerk you around. At least now you can get on with enjoying your car. Best of luck to you.:thumbup:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Excellent Ack. I certainly hope it stays that way. I cannot imagine your frustration with this, but glad it seems to have worked out.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

J. Kidd & GSR13 -

Thanks guys! I never gave my dealer a hard time with this b/c I knew it would be solved eventually. This doesn't mean I didn't share my frustration with them, just that I never lost my temper. In the long run, I feel this will go much further to ensure that I maintain reliable service. I believe my dealer will go the extra mile anytime there is a problem with the car. 

I have definitely learned a life-lesson thru all of this.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*YAY!!!*

Glad it's fixed!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

What a saga! This is the inherent problem with adding these complex electronic systems into cars. 

WHen they work, great... but good luck finding the problems when they don't. If I end up getting another E46 I'll be omitting DSC. It makes me wonder if systems like I-Drive, really mean U-Screwed.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *What a saga! This is the inherent problem with adding these complex electronic systems into cars.
> 
> WHen they work, great... but good luck finding the problems when they don't. If I end up getting another E46 I'll be omitting DSC. It makes me wonder if systems like I-Drive, really mean U-Screwed. *


:lmao:

So true.:banghead:


----------

